# Rags is up to something...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't have ANY idea what this expression is but I think it needs a caption...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

"I got my EYE on you!"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What'cha got for me?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What ya doing to my ____???


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What IS that bird?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

He's a White Laced Red Cornish - hatchery stock. Honestly bought him to eat him but him and his two brothers (and three sisters) are the SWEETEST things! He's super lovely to my hens too so he's not going in anyone's pot.  He's keeping my laying hens happy so it's all good!

This is his "sister" Petunia.... totally not laying an egg in the trashcan again....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are cute. How can you buy special colored cute chick's to be eaten? Why not just buy those ugly white ones to eat?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I've got something on the end of my beak!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well the white ones are traditionally the ones you raise for meat however the Dark ones are said to forage better and are the second most popular for meat. I didn't want more dark ones because I had already had a couple of them (they were my favorite two hens from my original flock - heartbroken when a SOB raccoon ate them one night!) I wanted to try something different as I knew I'd likely be keeping the females as layers in my eating-egg flock. They do look very different from anyone else... and I had heard crossing Cornish with Dorkings make for good foraging meaties... Don't know if I will try that but if I do they should come out.... _interesting!_

Funny enough I had not considered breeding them at all until the people who come over here keep asking what they are. Maybe it's because Petunia is the first to greet everyone or maybe it's that rotton-strawberry growing out of the rooster's heads, I don't know... They are SMART birds though! SO if anyone is thinking about getting them...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Your nose hair need trimming.


----------

